# Harris County Club Needs 4 Good Members



## KKrueger (Mar 5, 2007)

Harris County, QDM club needs 4 members for a total of 10 for the 2006/2007 hunting season. $2,000 per member
Here are most of the details:

Approximately 2,000 acres in QDM Harris County
Over 30 food plots planted each fall, many of them are planted each spring as well.
We have our own new equipment and the work gets done right every year.
Off season supplemental feeding program (12 feeders running in off season)
Very close to I-185, Paved access to main gate.
Good gates and excellent internal roads
Over 20 club stands
Camp area, no power or water
Our goal is to only harvest does and mature bucks only
We require a buck to be mounted if harvested
Very strict guest policy
This is an opportunity for serious hunters looking for a long term club
$2,000 per member

Before any checks are accepted I would like to show you the property and get to know you. We're looking for long term members who share our goals of producing quality whitetails and a quality hunting environment.

Call, email or PM me.
Kevin Krueger
678-345-0104
kkrueger@oeionline.com


----------



## KKrueger (Mar 8, 2007)

Thought I would begin to add a few images.


----------



## KKrueger (Mar 8, 2007)

More pictures to come...


----------



## KKrueger (Mar 8, 2007)

Anyone???


----------



## KKrueger (Mar 8, 2007)

More to come...


----------



## KKrueger (Mar 8, 2007)

...


----------



## KKrueger (Mar 9, 2007)

bump


----------



## mdwhc3 (Mar 13, 2007)

looks like you are raising some big ones!  Where in county is the club located? i live in harris county and would love to find a lease here, wish i had the money.


----------



## KKrueger (Mar 14, 2007)

We're just west of I-185.


----------



## KKrueger (Mar 16, 2007)

bump


----------



## Killdee (Mar 16, 2007)

I may get in just for the buffalo hunting. Free bump


----------



## Brian Robinson (Mar 18, 2007)

Kevin, 

what is the turkey population like?

thanks 

Brian


----------



## KKrueger (Mar 19, 2007)

Brian,

We have a great turkey population. I'll try to post some pics.


----------



## KKrueger (Mar 19, 2007)

Last opening day...


----------



## KKrueger (Mar 19, 2007)

Some of this year's birds...


----------



## KKrueger (Mar 23, 2007)

I should have some new turkey pictures by Monday.

 - KcK


----------



## UWGduck (Apr 1, 2007)

free bump


----------



## 84c10 (Apr 1, 2007)

bump wow i live in Columbus i would love to get on but can't afford $2,000


----------

